# يعنى ايه كوكاكولا زيرو ؟؟



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

يعنى ايه كوكاكولا زيرو

يعني الظباط والعساكر يأخدوا أجازة نص السنة والشباب هو اللي ينزل يحرس طول الليل،


يعني نعمل الثورة والمساجين هما إللي يتحرروا


يعني ثورة المصرييــن رفعت "قانون الطوارئ" في الجزائـر،


وزودت المرتبات وأقالت الحكومة في الأردن،


ومنعت الرئيس اليمني من الترشح هو وابنه للرئاسة


وغيرت الحكومة في سوريا 


وعدلِت الدستور في الصين



الشعب المصري شمعة تحترق من أجل الأخرين












​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
يا عينى يا عينى
فين البقر عشان يستجيب
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *يا عينى يا عينى*
> *فين البقر عشان يستجيب*​


 

البقر ركبو الطيرات وخلعوا


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
جميله يا تاسونى
شكرا ليكى​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

معانى جيدة


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> البقر ركبو الطيرات وخلعوا


 
لالا بس احتجزنا شوية منهم ههههههههههههه

شكرا شايمس


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههه
> جميله يا تاسونى
> شكرا ليكى


 
شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> معانى جيدة


 
شكرا استاذ سعيد


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2011)

كله عنهم  اليومين دول
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## tamav maria (20 فبراير 2011)

رووووووووووعه تاسوني
كلام جميله جدا


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه عثل يا كوينا 
موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## انريكي (20 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

روعة يا روزي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2011)

> وزودت المرتبات وأقالت الحكومة في الأردن،



اسمحي لي أقول إنو ثورة الأردن سبقت ثورة مصر إذ بدأت الإحتجاجات بتاريخ 14-1 ... ولكن اتخذ شكل سلمي لمدة ثلاثة جمع وسبت سبق إسقاط الحكومة بيومين ... وتبعها حزمة من الإجراءات بعد أول يوم احتجاج ...

لا أُنكر دور وأهمية مصر في المنطقة ، ولكن الحق أن الفضل الأول للثورة يعود لبو عزيزي الذي كسر حاجز الخوف والرهبة ... 

مصر لها دور كبير ومهم ومفصلي في المنطقة ، ولا أحد يُنكره 

بس موضوع جميل


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

> كله عنهم اليومين دول
> هههههههههههههههه


 
هو احنا ورانا غيره ههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

شكرا الاسد المرقصى للصورة الحلوة


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

> رووووووووووعه تاسوني
> كلام جميله جدا


 
شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههه عثل يا كوينا
> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك


 
اهو انتى اللى عسل ههههههههههه

شكرا يا زيزا لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> روعة يا روزي
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
شكرا انريكى جدا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

> اسمحي لي أقول إنو ثورة الأردن سبقت ثورة مصر إذ بدأت الإحتجاجات بتاريخ 14-1 ... ولكن اتخذ شكل سلمي لمدة ثلاثة جمع وسبت سبق إسقاط الحكومة بيومين ... وتبعها حزمة من الإجراءات بعد أول يوم احتجاج ...
> 
> لا أُنكر دور وأهمية مصر في المنطقة ، ولكن الحق أن الفضل الأول للثورة يعود لبو عزيزي الذي كسر حاجز الخوف والرهبة ...
> 
> ...


 
مش مهم مين اللى بدأ الاول المهم مين اللى حقق انجازات اعلى

مين اللى بهر العالم ولفت انظارهمين اللى استثمر الثورة

شكرا لردك الجمييل


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

كل هذا من كوكاكولا زيرو
هههههههههههههه
رائع رائع شكرااا
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 فبراير 2011)

حلوة كتير .......... ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## مريم12 (21 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*دى اتطورت اهيه*
*طلع فى باقى للمسلسل بعد ما جيجى سابته*
*هههههههههههههههه*​ 
*ميررررسى تاسونى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

> كل هذا من كوكاكولا زيرو
> هههههههههههههه
> رائع رائع شكرااا


 
يوضع سره فى اضعف خلقه ههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

> حلوة كتير .......... ميرسي يا قمر


 
شكرا شذا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

*



هههههههههههه
دى اتطورت اهيه
طلع فى باقى للمسلسل بعد ما جيجى سابته
هههههههههههههههه

ميررررسى تاسونى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههههه لا ولسة بقية الاجزاء

شكرا مريومة يا قمر*​


----------

